# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  تنزيل avast! Antivirus 8.0.1479.32 RC1 افاست 2013 انتى فيروس مكافح الفيروسات

## mohamed73

تنزيل avast! Antivirus 8.0.1479.32 RC1 افاست 2013 انتى فيروس مكافح الفيروسات        برنامج avast! Antivirus 8.0.1479.32 RC1 يحذر من  سمعة الملف قبل فتحه وحجز الفيروسات وبرامج التجسس، وغيرها من أنواع  البرمجيات الخبيثة وتدفقات تحديثات قاعدة تعريفات الفيروسات في  الوقت-الحقيقي وتسمح بالمساعدة من صديق "ذو خبرة" ويوفر التسوق و الخدمات  المصرفية أكثر أماناً عبر الإنترنت ويتيح لك تصفح الإنترنت ضمن بيئة  اختبارية (خارج جهازك الحاسب) وتشغيل البرامج الخطرة ضمن بيئة اختبارية  (خارج جهازك الحاسب) ومحرك مضاد فيروسات و مضاد- برامج التجسس و تقنيات  السحب/غير السحب الهجينة والدروع في الوقت-الحقيقي والكثير           تنزيل avast! Antivirus 8.0.1479.32 RC1 افاست 2013 انتى فيروس مكافح الفيروسات        برنامج avast! Antivirus 8.0.1479.32 RC1 يحذر من  سمعة الملف قبل فتحه وحجز الفيروسات وبرامج التجسس، وغيرها من أنواع  البرمجيات الخبيثة وتدفقات تحديثات قاعدة تعريفات الفيروسات في  الوقت-الحقيقي وتسمح بالمساعدة من صديق "ذو خبرة" ويوفر التسوق و الخدمات  المصرفية أكثر أماناً عبر الإنترنت ويتيح لك تصفح الإنترنت ضمن بيئة  اختبارية (خارج جهازك الحاسب) وتشغيل البرامج الخطرة ضمن بيئة اختبارية  (خارج جهازك الحاسب) ومحرك مضاد فيروسات و مضاد- برامج التجسس و تقنيات  السحب/غير السحب الهجينة والدروع في الوقت-الحقيقي والكثير        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

